# Mazuri?



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I have no opinion on this info yet. I e-mailed the Hedgie-Keeper at the Sand Diego Zoo regarding what they feed their APH and this was his response:

Thank you for your email and your interest in the San Diego Zoo and the SanDiego Zoo Safari Park. Try a small amount of non-starch vegetable and a small number of cricketsand mealworms. You may also find the website Mazuri Insectivore diet(www.Mazuri.com) helpful. ChrisCustomer Service TeamSan Diego ZooSan Diego Zoo Safari Park

The site: http://www.mazuri.com/Home.asp?Products=1

and info about "Mazuri Insectivore Diet" (the mix they sell): 
http://www.mazuri.com/PDF/5MK8-5MM3.pdf

Just wanted to share...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Mazuri is not horrible but good luck getting hedgie to eat it. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Mazuri is not horrible but good luck getting hedgie to eat it. :lol:


Figures... :roll: Healthy = "I won't eat that. Ever."


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

MissC said:


> Figures... :roll: Healthy = "I won't eat that. Ever."


Works that way with humans too... sad really.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> Works that way with humans too... sad really.


 :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't see anything good about Mazuri (I copied it from their website, that's why it's all caps lock

POULTRY BY-PRODUCT MEAL, GROUND SOYBEAN HULLS, GROUND WHEAT, DRIED BEET PULP, GROUND BROWN RICE, DEHULLED SOYBEAN MEAL, DRIED EGG PRODUCT, GROUND ASPEN, PORCINE ANIMAL FAT PRESERVED WITH BHA, POULTRY FAT PRESERVED WITH ETHOXYQUIN, DRIED APPLE POMACE, POWDERED CELLULOSE, BREWERS DRIED YEAST, DRIED WHEY, WHEAT GERM, SHRIMP MEAL, FISH MEAL, LECITHIN, SOYBEAN OIL, FISH OIL, PHOSPHORIC ACID, CHOLINE CHLORIDE, MENADIONE DIMETHYLPYRIMIDINOL BISULFITE, DL-METHIONINE, SALT, TAURINE, TAGETES EXTRACT, PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE, TOCOPHEROLS, THIAMINE MONONITRATE, D-ALPHA-TOCOPHERYL ACETATE, L-ASCORBYL-2-POLYPHOSPHATE, CHOLECALCIFEROL, INOSITOL, BIOTIN, VITAMIN A ACETATE, FOLIC ACID, SODIUM ACID PYROPHOSPHATE, RIBOFLAVIN, VITAMIN B-12 SUPPLEMENT, CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, DRIED POULTRY LIVER, NICOTINIC ACID, POTASSIUM SORBATE, CANTHAXANTHIN, FERROUS SULFATE, NATUAL MIXED TOCOPHEROLS, COPPER SULFATE, ROSEMARY EXTRACT, MANGANOUS OXIDE, ZINC OXIDE, FERROUS CARBONATE, ZINC SULFATE, CALCIUM IODATE, CALCIUM CARBONATE, COBALT CARBONATE, SODIUM SELENITE.

First three ingredients: chicken by-product (feathers, beak, feet,) soybean (I don't know about this for hedgehogs,) wheat (filler.) And then: ground ASPEN (what?! :? ) and poultry fat preserved with ETHOXYQUIN (there's a lot of debate about whether or not this preservative causes cancer.) 

I wouldn't feed it.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i agree with Susana--the ingredients sound iffy to me.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I just saw the info, too...first ingredient pretty much did it for me...eeeewwww....I can't believe a zoo is feeding it to their hedgies...<sigh>...it was worth a shot...


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

MissC said:


> I just saw the info, too...first ingredient pretty much did it for me...eeeewwww....I can't believe a zoo is feeding it to their hedgies...<sigh>...it was worth a shot...


I remember my girl's vet telling me he is friends with a vet from some zoo with hedgehogs (really can't remember which one,) and the said vet recommends Iams Weight Control, which is a bad food too. :?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> ground ASPEN (what?! :? )I wouldn't feed it.


That's what I thought too! When I was growing up (Colorado) & we were camping, my Mom would chew on the bark of Aspen trees & said it helped with headaches. (Aspirin)

Anyway...don't know how that would be useful at all in a hedgie food. :?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> Anyway...don't know how that would be useful at all in a hedgie food. :?


I've never heard of a hedgie complaining about a headache, so it must work. :mrgreen:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

*groan* 
can you imagine what a hedgie with a headache would be like! yipes!
also, try saying that 10 times fast.. :lol:


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

ThePliny said:


> *groan*
> can you imagine what a hedgie with a headache would be like! yipes!
> also, try saying that 10 times fast.. :lol:


*cringe* Oh gosh.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

ThePliny said:


> *groan*
> can you imagine what a hedgie with a headache would be like! yipes!
> also, try saying that 10 times fast.. :lol:


Maybe we just figured out WHY they are so grumpy. Maybe they suffer from cronic headaches.

Everybody, switch from fleece to Aspen and start feeding Mazuri!! :shock: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> Everybody, switch from fleece to Aspen and start feeding Mazuri!! :shock: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

if only i had known...when Herman had the matted quills :roll: in his visor, he totally had a headache...& once they were unmatted & removed by the vet, he still had a headache for a couple days (one quill had gotten infected). 

if i had only known all i would have to do was feed him the Mazuri to cure his wee hedgie headache woes! :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol: 

i prefer to think of him trying to open a teeeeeeeeny bottle of hedgie-sized aspirin...which, since he has heart issues, would be extra good for him. they make kiddie bayer...why not hedgie? they could have both sweet & savory flavors to appeal to the broad range of hedgie tastebuds. :roll: :lol: 

...i am easily amused...


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Mealie flavoured Asprin?
Clearly we are on the verge of a hedgie care breakthrough.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

see, that is what i thought! 

it could be a revolution in the hedge-world. :lol:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

We will make millions..... Millions I say!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

mwah-hahahahaaaaa! i am adding this into my hedgie empire plans. i will cut you in!  :ugeek:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

ThePliny said:


> Mealie flavoured Asprin?


 :shock: 
I was just going to take some meds for MY headache...I think I'll just lay here and suffer. :roll:


----------

